# probleme gravure dvd



## vladfromlyon (24 Septembre 2003)

Bonjour à tous (et bravo pour ce site blablabla  

 je suis sous imac 17 pouces (768 MB de mémoire, 800 MHZ PowerPC G4) et je n'arrive plus (pace que j'y arrivais lol) à graver de dvd, que ce soit avec image disc, toast ou idvd. Évidemment, pas de problème pour les cd.... 
 J'utilise les DVD-R Apple et mon graveur est "appelé" Hl-dt-st DVD-RW GCA-4020B (quel nom barbare) par toast. 
 Je m'explique :  
 - avec Image disque : erreur -2147352542. Une erreur erreur du périphérique cible sest produite (-2147352542). 04/09/01 
 - avec idvd : impossible d'encoder le menu (après 10-15 minutes de boulot) 
 - avec toast (en 5.2 comme en 6.0) : tracking servo Failure 

 Étant donné qu je peux graver des cd sans problèmes, j'imagine (j'espère) que le graveur lui-même n'est pas mort. Mais alors, pourquoi ça marche pas ???? D'autant que les erreurs ne sont pas toujours exactement les mêmes... Je sais même pas ce que veut dire "tracking servo failure" d'ailleurs, parce que je pux graver les cd et que quelques dvds lancent leur gravure de temps à autre, pour planter vers la vérification et s'avérer illisible (et comme sur Toast 6, je ne vois pas où augmenter le cache, je sais pas) !!! 

 Si quelqu'un a les mêmes problèmes (et si possible des solutions), un avis ou une aide à proposer, merci de le faire parce que j'ai bousillé beaucoup de dvd-r apple, mais il m'en reste encore trois paquets  D'ailleurs, je dis "bousillé", mais je suis même pas sûr (visuellement) que la gravure ait commencé. Cependant, ils ne sont que très rarement reconnus par le bureau et montés. 

 J'espère avoir été clair. 
 Au fait, je grave bien en 1x, alors c pas ça...    

 Merci aux âmes généreuses


----------



## hbels (22 Octobre 2009)

Voilà j'ai un soucis de grave sous idvd, alors que j'y arrivai très bien avant. IL me dis que la gravure est terminé, ne me propose pas de graver un autre disque, me dis que c'est terminé et bloque sur annuler. En cliquant sur annuler, il me lance une session de nettoyage. 
J'ai essayé avec plusieur format d'exports : DV pal h264 etc et avec plusieur marques de dvd. 

Je suis un peu dans l'impasse d'autant plus que Toast déconne également avec un message d'erreur à la fin du gravage. 

Merci pour vos réponse si vous avez quelque chose.


----------



## G617 (23 Octobre 2009)

hbels a dit:


> Voilà j'ai un soucis de grave sous idvd, alors que j'y arrivai très bien avant. IL me dis que la gravure est terminé, ne me propose pas de graver un autre disque, me dis que c'est terminé et bloque sur annuler. En cliquant sur annuler, il me lance une session de nettoyage.
> J'ai essayé avec plusieur format d'exports : DV pal h264 etc et avec plusieur marques de dvd.
> 
> Je suis un peu dans l'impasse d'autant plus que Toast déconne également avec un message d'erreur à la fin du gravage.
> ...


Quelle est la version de Toast ? S'agit-il de DVD Rom ou de films DVD ? Dans les préférences de Toast je choisis toujours de faire apparaitre le DVD sur le bureau.


----------

